# Professional Radio Mixing Board



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

A friend works at one of our local radio stations and has been trying to get me over to their storage facility for months. Well it finally happened today. There was a whole lot of stuff I didn't know what to do with (servers, phone line systems and such). But there were 3 radio mixing boards by Pacific Recorders & Engineering. I grabbed one of them just because they're incredibly well built and were in decenr shape. Anyone out there no much about these and possible recording applications? Any advice or insights great;y appreciated.

Shawn


----------

